
Hyper Space space shooter game for iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch - JorgeBriones
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hyper-space/id1207215160?mt=8
======
tbirrell
Interesting concept. I like it but for the fact I can't see the ship since it
likes to live under my finger.

~~~
JorgeBriones
Thank you for the response. I am planning on adjusting touch location on next
update. Other option is to make a separate controller and fire button
somewhere near the bottom. Thanks again!

